# Please delete thread



## icu222much (Aug 28, 2021)

Please delete thread


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

wow that’s a lot of advice and info your asking for.. esp for someone who didn’t follow the forums rules.

PM me your contact info, and credit card number, if You want me answer all those questions, im not going to type out a novel for you for free.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

PayPal me $100 for consultation and I'll throw some ideas at you.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

> I have a few installers coming next week. Are there any specific questions I should ask them?


Ask them how they like doing a job for someone who is going to micromanage everything, who is going to doubt their advice gained through years of experience and training in favor of your 15 minutes of research. Ask them if they mind you questioning their recommendations because they aren't the same as what you read "on the internet", by someone who hasn't seen your home and your situation. Ask them if they all mind you wasting their time because you were so intent on looking for information that you think will let you outsmart them, rather than using that time to research the company that has a good reputation and trusting that they will do right by you like they have done for so many others. 
Don't forget to stand over them and watch them through the entire install. They love that. It makes them feel important.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Definitely inform them you know how much material cost are, you need to be sure to position yourself in the high seat. Let them know who is boss or they will walk all over you. Let them know right off the bat you arent afraid to sue. Of course schedule them all to come to your home at the same time, this shows you're to busy to be messing around. You can have them compete onsite for the bid. Remember you are a winner.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

icu222much said:


> Please delete thread


Please don't.


----------

